

Novel Self-healing material can handle a bullet - qCOVET
http://www.engadget.com/2015/08/28/nasa-self-healing-material/

======
tired_man
That's pretty cool.

For spacecraft, I wonder if it would still seal if it has hard vacuum on the
entrance hole side? Would the liquid be sucked into vacuum too fast for the
reaction to occur where it's needed?

------
tired_man
A much better solution than in Heinlein’s short story, "Gentlemen, Be Seated."

